# 1970 and 1972 fender question.



## SShep71 (Aug 22, 2008)

I am looking at using a 70 fender as a donor to repair my 72 fender. I wanted to know if the area above the wheel arch is the same on 70 to 71/72 fenders. There is a really bad section above the wheel, I wanted to cut that section out of a 70 fender to repair it. I tried to make it with the tools I have available and I cannot get the proper shape, but patching a section in should be no problem. Here is a picture of what I am working with currently if it helps clarify what I am asking


----------

